

That Promises mistake everyone makes in JavaScirpt - inglor
http://stackoverflow.com/q/23803743/1348195

======
gren
An other common mistake when you begin with promise:

    
    
        var result = promise.then(identity, function (error) { console.log(error); })
    

Oops, you just recovered your promise with undefined. result will always be
successful. Yes if you don't throw again (or return a new failure promise) in
your error callback it will make the resulting promise successful.

I haven't checked if this behaviour is the same on the DOM Promise API but it
is on Q (which is the most popular JS lib for Promises).

